# Winer's



## Road Dog (May 13, 2013)

Winer's Canadian Vermifuge. Found an ad pic online.


----------



## Road Dog (May 13, 2013)

ad


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2013)

Nice go-with Rory.


----------



## glass man (May 14, 2013)

GROOVY!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> ad


 
 Cool ad.Is that a baby or a doll? lol in either case it looks dead. creepy [8D]


----------



## Road Dog (May 14, 2013)

Thanks ya'll , This stuff is almost your last name Rick.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 14, 2013)

Speaking as a Moderator is sometimes like a lot of members here too. [][][]
 Like me for instance. Can I get fired now?
 Shoot, that would be whiner. [][][]


----------

